# Question About Cyl Head Heater Hose Nipple



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all. I had my mechanic remove the 389 tripower engine to replace the rear main seal and investigate valvetrain noise in my 1966 tri-power. It needed lifters, pushrods and new valves (mushroomed tips), so I'm glad we went into it. It's back in the car and ready (for me) to add the small parts...carbs, fuel lines, wires, etc. 

A question about the heater hose nipple on the rear of the passenger side cylinder head (1966 "093" heads); i.e., is the heater hose nipple just pressed in, or should there be a small holddown clamp (like on the distributor)? The head came back from the machine shop without a clamp. The machine shop put it and the freeze plug in the wrong holes, so my mechanic had to swap locations. He said the heater hose nipple comes out pretty easy, so he presumed there was a clamp the machine shop forgot. The machinist told him the nipples just press in; i.e., no clamp. My mechanic says he'll make a clamp because he doesn't like the fit. So, does anyone know if these are just a press fit? I see the nipple for sale in the catalogs, but no related clamp. My pre-disassembly photos don't help (things block the area) and I can't find a photo in any of my reference books. 

Fyi, we've replaced the radiator with a new 4-core, so I hope to get some improved cooling.

Any thoiughts on the main question are appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

peahrens said:


> ...does anyone know if these are just a press fit? I see the nipple for sale in the catalogs, but no related clamp.


Howdy - those nipples are press fit, but it should be pretty snug - about the same as a freeze plug. If your guy is worried about the fit, I'd pay attention. Maybe you got a bad one, or maybe they can't be removed and reinstalled without them getting loose.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. New ones are available at AMES. Also: I had a 389 done a long time ago and the machine shop was not familiar with Pontiacs. Sounds like yours may not be, either (freeze plug installed in wrong location). BE SURE that they install the oil gallery plug in the back of the block under the passenger side cyl head. It's behind a core plug. Also, be SURE that they install the two oil galley plugs behind the timing chain, one on each side. The machine shop left all 3 of mine out, and it was my first Pontiac motor (1981) and I was HATING LIFE figuring out my many "oiling problems".


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

they are press in but its a good idea to use red locktight on them when reinstalling them.


----------

